# Epson Surecolor t7270



## dmodigital (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me is the epson Surecolor t7270 a good printer for sublimation, I have already ordered...does anyone have any advice or tips? Thx n advance.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Sure, assuming your ink/cart/chip/profile provider can do just that, provide you with those things. The printer itself is fine for subbing. I'm assuming a dealer/distributor pointed you to this printer and has the ability to provide the other "stuff".


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

anyone else using this printer for dye sublimation?


----------



## ChrisFit123 (May 17, 2016)

iMadeATshirt said:


> anyone else using this printer for dye sublimation?


Yes, it's a Great printer. Was using old Epson 9700, which I thought was great, The Surecolor T7270 has incredible colors, full rich, amazing! No problems with head clogging either, I run a nozzle check every day at start up, and very rarely gets clogged, keep my office AC set at 70, very little humidity and everything is fine. Oh, Take the paper out and put it back in the sealed plastic when not in use.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisFit123 said:


> Yes, it's a Great printer. Was using old Epson 9700, which I thought was great, The Surecolor T7270 has incredible colors, full rich, amazing! No problems with head clogging either, I run a nozzle check every day at start up, and very rarely gets clogged, keep my office AC set at 70, very little humidity and everything is fine. Oh, Take the paper out and put it back in the sealed plastic when not in use.


HI Chris, would you mind telling us what ink you are using please.


----------



## ChrisFit123 (May 17, 2016)

Yeah no problem, will give you links to everything I use! 

I print custom full coverage shirts front and back, to CUT cost down from the Sawgrass $300 plus dollar cartridges I use this set up

Ink is J-next Subly from Advanced Color Souloutions
Sublimation Ink | Advanced Color Solutions

Ink Cartridges and $10.00 Chips 
Will have to call to order the ink cartridges
https://store.stsrefill.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Chip+For+Epson+Surecolor+t7270+Series+Printer+-+

Paper
TexPrint Thermo-Tack Sublimation Heat Transfer Paper

Printing on a 44 x 48in pneumatic press from china.

Printer took two months for delivery by sea, cannot beat the cost and quality
Hydraulic Double Station Large Size Sublimation Heat Press - XINHONG® Heat Press

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkfJAOOfPKs


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisFit123 said:


> Yeah no problem, will give you links to everything I use!
> 
> I print custom full coverage shirts front and back, to CUT cost down from the Sawgrass $300 plus dollar cartridges I use this set up
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have been looking into the same setup and it is nice to know that it is working for you.


----------



## ChrisFit123 (May 17, 2016)

Not a problem! Took me a long time to find this stuff, please pass it on!


----------

